# Epson Debuts Ultra Bright HD 2D/3D Projector Under $900



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Epson Debuts Ultra Bright HD 2D/3D Projector Under $900*​


_As Epson’s Brightest Home Theater Projector to Date, the Portable 3LCD PowerLite _


_Home Cinema 750HD Delivers True 3D and High-Quality 2D Entertainment _​

*INTERNATIONAL CES, LAS VEGAS – Jan. 7, 2013 – *Epson America, Inc. today expanded its award-winning line of 3LCD home theater projectors with the highly versatile and affordable 3LCD PowerLite® Home Cinema 750HD – offering families and first-time home theater enthusiasts an affordable and versatile 2D and true 3D big screen entertainment solution. The Home Cinema 750HD is Epson’s brightest home theater projector to date – projecting a bright and colorful display with up to 3,000 lumensi of color and 3,000 lumens of white brightness for dark or light rooms. Offering full HD, active shutter 3D with 720p resolution, the Home Cinema 750HD makes it easier than ever to enjoy movies, videogames, sporting events and more in high-quality 2D and eye-popping 3D at up to 300-inches.

“The Home Cinema 750HD is ready to display 3D from virtually any Blu-ray player, cable box or video game console right out of the box, unlike other 3D 720p projectors on the market today that are not compatible with Blu-ray players or game consoles, and require an additional format convertor for true 3D,” said Jason Palmer, marketing manager, Epson America. “Transforming the way we think about immersive 3D entertainment, the projector’s high brightness and portability provide an engaging 3D experience virtually anywhere – people are no longer confined to a dedicated theater room to see bright, crystal clear 3D movies, sports, video games and more.”

The Home Cinema 750HD delivers incredible color and amazing detail, allowing families to enjoy their favorite movies, sports and video games in high-quality 2D and immersive 3D with up to 3,000 lumens_ of color brightness, 3,000 lumens of white brightness and exclusive Bright 3D Drive Technology. The projector is easy-to-use and setup – just place it in an entertainment center or mount to the ceiling approximately 3.5 to 35.5 feet from the wall or screen. It is also equipped with Easy-Slide image correction, an intuitive horizontal keystone adjustment slide control bar allowing users to place the projector off-center from the screen and easily center the image with the touch of a finger. In addition, the Home Cinema 750HD features Epson’s latest RF 3D glasses that last up to 40 hours or up to three hours with a new three-minute quick charge._

_The Home Cinema 750HD is equipped with a built-in speaker and a range of connectivity options to support DVD players, TV receivers, gaming consoles, PCs, Apple® devices[ii] and smartphones. Users can also add their own speakers for even better sound. It also features five pre-set color modes optimized for various viewing environments, as well as HDMI connectivity and a USB 2.0 connection for sharing photos and slideshows._

_*More about the PowerLite Home Cinema 750HD*_
_The Home Cinema 750HD features a compact white design and offers several performance features for home entertainment needs, including: _

_- *3LCD Quality and Reliability:* 3LCD, 3-chip technology delivers incredible color, amazing detail and road-test reliability with no possibility of color break-up or “rainbow effect”_
_- *2D and True 3D Entertainment*: Uses Bright 3D Drive Technology for “3D Ready” experience_
_- *Easy Setup and Installation: *1.2x optical zoom for positioning flexibility, automatic vertical keystone (+/- 30 degrees) correction, easy-slide horizontal correction for easy image adjustments, and Instant Off® technology allows for no waiting time to start or shut-down projector_
_- *Versatile Connectivity:* Component Video, S-Video, HDMI, USB Type A and B digital connections, and USB 2.0 to share photos and slideshows_
_- *New RF 3D Glasses: *Last up to 40 hours or up to three hours with a new three-minute quick charge (one pair of 3D glasses included)_
_- *Extended Lamp Life:* Epson’s exclusive E-TORL® lamp technology provides optimum light uniformity, increased light output, and minimizes light diffraction and leakage for lamp longevity; maximizes viewing time, while minimizing costs for up to 5,000 hours of lamp life[iii]_
_- *Color Modes: *With a special color mode dedicated to gaming, the Home Cinema 750HD allows users to play their favorite video games or watch their favorite TV programs even in well lit rooms._​
_*Color Brightness Specification and Projector Performance *​_
_The new color brightness specification (measuring red, green and blue) published by the Society of Information Display (SID) allows consumers to compare projector color performance without conducting a side-by-side shootout. With today’s high definition content, home theater enthusiasts want to enjoy movies with higher quality in both darkened home theaters and brighter environments. For a truly impressive image, projectors need to offer both high color brightness and high white brightness. High color brightness also enables an even better image for larger screen sizes and on a larger variety of screen materials. Without sufficient color brightness, images may be muddy, soft and lose detail, even in a dark room. Whether you're watching movies, playing video games, or watching a family slideshow, Epson’s line of home entertainment projectors deliver consistent color brightness and white brightness, ensuring life-like reproduction of any content._

_*Availability and Support*_
_The EPSON Home Cinema 750HD ($899) will be available in late March through select retailers nationwide and the Epson online store. The projector comes with Epson’s top-of-the-line service and support, including a two-year limited warranty with toll-free access to Epson’s PrivateLine® priority technical support, 90-day limited lamp warranty, and free two-business-day exchange with Extra CareSM Home Service. _

_*About Epson*_
_Epson is a global imaging and innovation leader whose product lineup ranges from inkjet printers and 3LCD projectors to sensors and other microdevices. Dedicated to exceeding the vision of its customers worldwide, Epson delivers customer value based on compact, energy-saving, and high-precision technologies in markets spanning enterprise and the home to commerce and industry. _

_Led by the Japan-based Seiko Epson Corporation, the Epson Group comprises more than 81,000 employees in 97 companies around the world, and is proud of its ongoing contributions to the global environment and the communities in which it operates. Epson America, Inc. based in Long Beach, Calif. is Epson’s regional headquarters for the U.S., Canada, and Latin America. To learn more about Epson, please visit: www.epson.com. _

_You may also connect with Epson America on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/EpsonAmerica), Twitter (http://twitter.com/EpsonAmerica) and YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/EpsonTV)._

_# # #​_
_Note: EPSON, E-TORL, Instant Off and PowerLite, are registered trademarks, and EPSON Exceed Your Vision is a registered logomark of Seiko Epson Corporation. PrivateLine is a registered trademark and Extra Care is a service mark of Epson America, Inc. All other product and brand names are trademarks and/or registered trademarks of their respective companies. Epson disclaims any and all rights in these marks.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=45#_ednref1Color brightness (color light output) and white brightness (white light output) will vary depending on usage conditions. Color light output measured in accordance with IDMS 15.4; white light output measured in accordance with ISO 21118

[ii]Adapter required for Apple devices. Must be purchased separately.

[iii]Lamp life will vary depending upon mode selected, environmental conditions and usage. Lamp brightness decreases over time.



Source: Press Release_


----------

